# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Dojite? Ovjekovjecite trenutak!!

## Maja

Udruga RODA – Roditelji u Akciji ove godine obilježava 14. Svjetski tjedan dojenja u vremenu od 1. do 9. listopada. Tema ovogodisnjeg Tjedna dojenja je "Dojenje uz dohranu - s ljubavlju i zdravo". 

U sklopu obilježavanja Tjedna dojenja, organizirali smo u suradnji sa poznatim fotografom Šimom Strikomanom, snimanje jedne od fotografija u njegovom ciklusu Milenijske fotografije. 

Naslov ove fotografije je "Dojenje – oduvijek i zauvijek", a snimanje će se održati u nedjelju 9.10. u 10h, na Jarunu (na otoku Tresnjevka). Fotografirat će se mame s dojenom djecom, a dojenje na samoj fotografiji je prema izboru mame i djeteta. 

Mnoge su od naših mama, možda čak i baka, stjecajem okolnosti dojile kratko ili uopće ne. Izgubljeno je dragocjeno znanje i iskustvo koje se prenosilo s generacije na generaciju. Ostaje nam da se okrenemo jedne drugima, mi mame koje danas izabiremo dojiti unatoč svim preprekama, da jedne u drugima pronađemo našu skrivenu snagu, podijelimo veselje i uspjehe, ali i teške trenutke i strahove. Uz podršku jednih drugima tako možemo uspjeti i uspijevamo u želji da dojimo koliko naša srca i naša djeca žele. Kad dijete doraste - uz dohranu, a uvijek - s ljubavlju i zdravo. 

Milenijskom fotografijom naziva “Dojenje – oduvijek i zauvijek” želimo uhvatiti trenutak na prijelazu milenija kada je dojenje u razdoblju najveće krize u ljudskoj povijesti, ali i kada nas nosi nada da će naša međusobna podrška, podrška okoline i znanje o dojenju koje prenosimo omogućiti da uspješno dojenje ubrzo prestane biti iznimka i opet postane standard, za dobrobit djece, majki i čitavog društva. 

Pozivamo sve mame koje doje da nam se pridruže s djetetom na toj fotografiji! 
Pozivamo i sve ostale građane da prenesu ovu informaciju mamama dojiljama, kako bi što većim brojem mama i djece na fotografiji izrazili i veliku podršku dojenju. 

Također molimo mame da se unaprijed predbilježe telefonom, ako je moguće. Sve informacije i prijave za fotografiranje molimo na telefon udruge Roda: 091/586-3717.

----------


## ivarica

mozda da krenemo s listom?   :Smile:  

dolaze:

----------


## pinocchio

super ideja koju ćemo svakako podržati. mi dolazimo  :D

----------


## renata

ja dolazim, ali nisam na listi jer je lara prestala dojiti prije mjesec dana.

jako jako sam uzbudjena oko ovoga  :Smile: , Sime Strikoman je vec prilicno poznat sa svojim Milenijskim fotografijama, a sliku s dojiljama smo vec dulje vrijeme zeljeli napraviti, tako da je ovo idealna kombinacija. 
meni je najveca poruka fotke da odajemo cast dojenju i sretnim nezamjenjivim trenucima s nasim bebama. 
ako ste pazljivo citale, primjecujete da je dojenje na fotki skroz opcionalno, ako je kome bed oko toga. vazno je da su tu mame i djeca koja trenutno doje, sto vise.
nadam se da cemo se skupiti u oooooogromnom broju :D 

strikoman je organizirao dizalicu da snimi malo iz zraka, mi cemo organizirati i stolice da ne morate stajati. otocic tresnjevka je kazu jako lijep, fotka tamo uz jezero ce biti fantasticna.

pinocchio, mogu poceti s listom? (i javi se na rodin tel  :Smile:  )

dolaze:
1. pinocchio
2.

----------


## ms. ivy

andrejček tad spava   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Maja

i ja cu naravno biti tamo s moja dva sisavca

dolaze: 
1. pinocchio 
2. Maja

----------


## Nika

i mi dolazimo

dolaze: 
1. pinocchio 
2. Maja
3. Nika

----------


## apricot

ajvi, pa neka spava na cici!
ne mozes djetetu uskratiti pojavljivanje na MILENIJSKOJ fotki!
Ja bih sad najradije relaktirala... samo da se Orka i ja utrpamo...
Nije on vise tako mali da ne bi mogao pomaknuti spavanje za sat, dva, tri...

----------


## tinars

I mi se nadamo dobrom zdravlju i lijepom vremenu

dolaze: 
1. pinocchio 
2. Maja 
3. Nika
4. Tina i Miha

----------


## kloklo

Ljudi moji kako sam ja jučer izljubila svog dragog. 
Naime, moji starci su prodali kuću i za taj vikend nam sljede opsežne radne akcije od jutra do mraka da iselimo sav namještaj i tako to....
I ja se već u sebi snuždila kako niš od mene na ovom događaju jer imamo puno posla.

Ali moj Miro je rekao da nema toga što bi moglo spriječiti njegove cure da budu na Milenijskoj fotki dojenja i nek se moji starci dure koliko god hoće, mi bumo došli radit poslije 10 i gotovo, al na slički moramo bit, jer on zna koliko cicanje znači i meni i malenoj i njemu kad nas gleda koliko guštamo   :Love:  

Ko ga ne bi volio   :Heart:  

Zato, evo i mene na popis:
dolaze: 
1. pinocchio 
2. Maja 
3. Nika 
4. Tina i Miha
5. Klo-klo i Leona

----------


## Angel

da vam se, barem, možemo pridružiti.
jedva čekam vidjeti sliju.
pusa svima _:raznježeni smajlić:_

----------


## Roza

Dolazimo i mi! Živjelo produženo dojenje!!!  :D 

1. pinocchio 
2. Maja 
3. Nika 
4. Tina i Miha 
5. Klo-klo i Leona
6. Roza i Lucija

----------


## wildflower

to je predivno, tako bih voljela da i mi mozemo biti tamo : - (

nista, ostaje mi da s nestrpljenjem cekam kad cu vidjeti sliku... nadam se da ce na njoj biti jako, jako puno mama s dojecom djecicom!

----------


## Lu

obavezno i mi!!

----------


## ivarica

molim da me nazovete na 091 5863717 sve koje cete doci ili da mi na mail (u profilu) posaljete sljedece podatke
*Ime i prezime mame, dob djeteta i broj telefona za kontakt*

----------


## VedranaV

1. pinocchio 
2. Maja 
3. Nika 
4. Tina i Miha 
5. Klo-klo i Leona
6. Roza i Lucija
7. VedranaV

----------


## Inesica

i mi ćemo doći. nego, koji je to otok?

1. pinocchio
2. Maja
3. Nika
4. Tina i Miha
5. Klo-klo i Leona
6. Roza i Lucija
7. VedranaV
8. Inesica i Petra

----------


## mina

Mi bi došli, ali smo sljedeći vikend i nekoliko dana oko vikenda najvjerojatnije (99,9%) na putu van Hrvatske. Zašto nije ovaj vikend...šmrc:

----------


## korason

Znas onaj otok gdje je tribina za veslacku stazu (ulaz zapad)? To je otok Univerzijade, a s tog otoka se mosticem dodje na otok Tresnjevku. Mozda se vidimo 
1. pinocchio 
2. Maja 
3. Nika 
4. Tina i Miha 
5. Klo-klo i Leona 
6. Roza i Lucija 
7. VedranaV 
8. Inesica i Petra
9. Korason i Fran

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Ajde da se  ovdje prijavimo:
1. pinocchio 
2. Maja 
3. Nika 
4. Tina i Miha 
5. Klo-klo i Leona 
6. Roza i Lucija 
7. VedranaV 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Korason i Fran
10. mommy_plesačica i Arpad Alem

----------


## emily

1. pinocchio 
2. Maja 
3. Nika 
4. Tina i Miha 
5. Klo-klo i Leona 
6. Roza i Lucija 
7. VedranaV 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Korason i Fran 
10. mommy_plesačica i Arpad Alem
11. emily

----------


## Lu

1. pinocchio 
2. Maja 
3. Nika 
4. Tina i Miha 
5. Klo-klo i Leona 
6. Roza i Lucija 
7. VedranaV 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Korason i Fran 
10. mommy_plesačica i Arpad Alem
11. emily
12.lu i marko

----------


## Morwen

1. pinocchio 
2. Maja 
3. Nika 
4. Tina i Miha 
5. Klo-klo i Leona 
6. Roza i Lucija 
7. VedranaV 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Korason i Fran 
10. mommy_plesačica i Arpad Alem 
11. emily 
12.lu i marko
13. Morwen i njezina Srećica

----------


## krumpiric

1. pinocchio 
2. Maja 
3. Nika 
4. Tina i Miha 
5. Klo-klo i Leona 
6. Roza i Lucija 
7. VedranaV 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Korason i Fran 
10. mommy_plesačica i Arpad Alem 
11. emily 
12.lu i marko 
13.krumpiric i Marin
poslat ćemo mail

----------


## mamma san

1. pinocchio 
2. Maja 
3. Nika 
4. Tina i Miha 
5. Klo-klo i Leona 
6. Roza i Lucija 
7. VedranaV 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Korason i Fran 
10. mommy_plesačica i Arpad Alem 
11. emily 
12.lu i marko 
13.krumpiric i Marin
14. mamma san i Lovro (MM forsira...  :Love:   nadam se da ćemo stići)

----------


## Ifigenija

> 1. pinocchio 
> 2. Maja 
> 3. Nika 
> 4. Tina i Miha 
> 5. Klo-klo i Leona 
> 6. Roza i Lucija 
> 7. VedranaV 
> 8. Inesica i Petra 
> 9. Korason i Fran 
> ...

----------


## Morwen

Krumpirić, izbacila si me sa popisa ( i otela mi broj 13   :Wink:  )

Stavljamo se na popis još jednom:

1. pinocchio 
2. Maja 
3. Nika 
4. Tina i Miha 
5. Klo-klo i Leona 
6. Roza i Lucija 
7. VedranaV 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Korason i Fran 
10. mommy_plesačica i Arpad Alem 
11. emily 
12.lu i marko 
13.krumpiric i Marin 
14. mamma san i Lovro (MM forsira...  nadam se da ćemo stići)
15. Ifigenija i Juraj
16. Morwen i njezina mala Srećica

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

1. pinocchio 
2. Maja 
3. Nika 
4. Tina i Miha 
5. Klo-klo i Leona 
6. Roza i Lucija 
7. VedranaV 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Korason i Fran 
10. mommy_plesačica i Arpad Alem 
11. emily 
12.lu i marko 
13.krumpiric i Marin 
14. mamma san i Lovro (MM forsira... nadam se da ćemo stići) 
15. Ifigenija i Juraj 
16. Morwen i njezina mala Srećica
17. Aleksandra i Vanja

Nadam se da ću uspjet probuditi Vanju.
Se je dosta tu predbilježiti ili se još mora nazvati na telefon?

----------


## krumpiric

oprosti valjda sam pisala kad i ti,Morwen
:smajl se zarumenio

----------


## apricot

Podižem!

----------


## anek

1. pinocchio 
2. Maja 
3. Nika 
4. Tina i Miha 
5. Klo-klo i Leona 
6. Roza i Lucija 
7. VedranaV 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Korason i Fran 
10. mommy_plesačica i Arpad Alem 
11. emily 
12.lu i marko 
13.krumpiric i Marin 
14. mamma san i Lovro (MM forsira... nadam se da ćemo stići) 
15. Ifigenija i Juraj 
16. Morwen i njezina mala Srećica 
17. Aleksandra i Vanj
18. Anek i Vid[/u]

----------


## Fidji

1. pinocchio 
2. Maja 
3. Nika 
4. Tina i Miha 
5. Klo-klo i Leona 
6. Roza i Lucija 
7. VedranaV 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Korason i Fran 
10. mommy_plesačica i Arpad Alem 
11. emily 
12.lu i marko 
13.krumpiric i Marin 
14. mamma san i Lovro (MM forsira... nadam se da ćemo stići) 
15. Ifigenija i Juraj 
16. Morwen i njezina mala Srećica 
17. Aleksandra i Vanj 
18. Anek i Vid
19. Fidji i Ema Helena

----------


## tinars

Jel ima neki minimum koliko nas treba biti?

----------


## Maja

nema

----------


## DudaGG

1. pinocchio
2. Maja
3. Nika
4. Tina i Miha
5. Klo-klo i Leona
6. Roza i Lucija
7. VedranaV
8. Inesica i Petra
9. Korason i Fran
10. mommy_plesačica i Arpad Alem
11. emily
12.lu i marko
13.krumpiric i Marin
14. mamma san i Lovro (MM forsira... nadam se da ćemo stići)
15. Ifigenija i Juraj
16. Morwen i njezina mala Srećica
17. Aleksandra i Vanj
18. Anek i Vid
19. Fidji i Ema Helena
20. DudaGG i Lana

I par pitanja (ispricavam se ak sam negdje propustila):
- sto ako pada kisa?
- i Ivona je dojeno dijete 13 mj, ali vise ne doji. Moze li i ona na fotku?

Duda

----------


## renata

> I par pitanja (ispricavam se ak sam negdje propustila):
> - sto ako pada kisa?
> - i Ivona je dojeno dijete 13 mj, ali vise ne doji. Moze li i ona na fotku?


strikoman je rekao da ne bi slikao po kisi, nego odgodio fotku. to vrijedi ako bas uporno pada. ako je samo oblacno i povremeno pada, onda cemo uhvatiti trenutak kad ne moramo imati kisobrane.

znaci, ako vidite da bas pada, nazovite ujutro rodin telefon i dobit cete informaciju da li se slikanje odgadja. jednom smo imali akciju na cvjetnom kad su se svi prepali kise, ali taman do vremena kad je trebala poceti ("Bolesni a sami") je kisa prestala pa smo mi svoje odbubnjali  :Smile: 

djeca koja su prestala dojiti mogu doci, fotkat ce se na drugoj fotografiji jer strikoman uvijek radi neki niz fokti vezanih uz temu. ali na onu osnovnu zamisljenu fotku idu mame s djecom koja sad doje.

----------


## stray_cat

nama ste predaleko, mi mozemo poslat nase slikice

----------


## TinnaZ

> Ali moj Miro je rekao da nema toga što bi moglo spriječiti njegove cure da budu na Milenijskoj fotki dojenja i nek se moji starci dure koliko god hoće, mi bumo došli radit poslije 10 i gotovo, al na slički moramo bit, jer on zna koliko cicanje znači i meni i malenoj i njemu kad nas gleda koliko guštamo Love


 Bravo za tateka !!!
Mi smo još mali, i nismo baš niti blizu, tak da nas neće biti.

----------


## lidija_33

a mi koji nismo iz zg, mi nista?

----------


## ivarica

svi ste dobrodosli.

----------


## IveM

Nadam se da će Filip do nedjelje ozdraviti... i da ćemo vam se moći pridružiti!

1. pinocchio 
2. Maja 
3. Nika 
4. Tina i Miha 
5. Klo-klo i Leona 
6. Roza i Lucija 
7. VedranaV 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Korason i Fran 
10. mommy_plesačica i Arpad Alem 
11. emily 
12.lu i marko 
13.krumpiric i Marin 
14. mamma san i Lovro (MM forsira... nadam se da ćemo stići) 
15. Ifigenija i Juraj 
16. Morwen i njezina mala Srećica 
17. Aleksandra i Vanj 
18. Anek i Vid 
19. Fidji i Ema Helena 
20. DudaGG i Lana 
21. IveM i Filip

----------


## josipa

I mi se pridruzujemo ovoj dojecoj skupini.

1. pinocchio 
2. Maja 
3. Nika 
4. Tina i Miha 
5. Klo-klo i Leona 
6. Roza i Lucija 
7. VedranaV 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Korason i Fran 
10. mommy_plesačica i Arpad Alem 
11. emily 
12.lu i marko 
13.krumpiric i Marin 
14. mamma san i Lovro (MM forsira... nadam se da ćemo stići) 
15. Ifigenija i Juraj 
16. Morwen i njezina mala Srećica 
17. Aleksandra i Vanj 
18. Anek i Vid 
19. Fidji i Ema Helena 
20. DudaGG i Lana 
21. IveM i Filip
22. josipa i Vid

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Nekad mi je žao što ne živino u Zagrebu   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## VedranaV

Pa zaletite se do Zagreba ako možete. Zbog ovog se isplati, zaista je jedinstvena prilika.

----------


## lukica

i mi se prijavljujemo, samo se nadamo da neće predugo trajati jer nam se tada SPAAAAVA 


1. pinocchio 
2. Maja 
3. Nika 
4. Tina i Miha 
5. Klo-klo i Leona 
6. Roza i Lucija 
7. VedranaV 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Korason i Fran 
10. mommy_plesačica i Arpad Alem 
11. emily 
12.lu i marko 
13.krumpiric i Marin 
14. mamma san i Lovro (MM forsira... nadam se da ćemo stići) 
15. Ifigenija i Juraj 
16. Morwen i njezina mala Srećica 
17. Aleksandra i Vanj 
18. Anek i Vid 
19. Fidji i Ema Helena 
20. DudaGG i Lana 
21. IveM i Filip 
22. josipa i Vid
23. Lukica i Nikola

----------


## ivarica

kad mi se prijavljujete na telefon molim vas napomenite da ste se vec zapisale na forumu, da ne poduplamo ocekivanja

----------


## daddycool

1. pinocchio
2. Maja
3. Nika
4. Tina i Miha
5. Klo-klo i Leona
6. Roza i Lucija
7. VedranaV
8. Inesica i Petra
9. Korason i Fran
10. mommy_plesačica i Arpad Alem
11. emily
12.lu i marko
13.krumpiric i Marin
14. mamma san i Lovro (MM forsira... nadam se da ćemo stići)
15. Ifigenija i Juraj
16. Morwen i njezina mala Srećica
17. Aleksandra i Vanj
18. Anek i Vid
19. Fidji i Ema Helena
20. DudaGG i Lana
21. IveM i Filip
22. josipa i Vid
23. Lukica i Nikola
24. bucka i Nika (prijavljeno preko pm)

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

1. pinocchio 
2. Maja 
3. Nika 
4. Tina i Miha 
5. Klo-klo i Leona 
6. Roza i Lucija 
7. VedranaV 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Korason i Fran 
10. mommy_plesačica i Arpad Alem 
11. emily 
12.lu i marko 
13.krumpiric i Marin 
14. mamma san i Lovro (MM forsira... nadam se da ćemo stići) 
15. Ifigenija i Juraj 
16. Morwen i njezina mala Srećica 
17. Aleksandra i Vanja 
18. Anek i Vid 
19. Fidji i Ema Helena 
20. DudaGG i Lana 
21. IveM i Filip 
22. josipa i Vid 
23. Lukica i Nikola 
24. bucka i Nika (prijavljeno preko pm)

Samo sam dodala mojoj Vanji slovo a na kraju imena, koje se u kopiranjima izgubilo.

----------


## mamitzi

> 1. pinocchio 
> 2. Maja 
> 3. Nika 
> 4. Tina i Miha 
> 5. Klo-klo i Leona 
> 6. Roza i Lucija 
> 7. VedranaV 
> 8. Inesica i Petra 
> 9. Korason i Fran 
> ...

----------


## apricot

U nedjelju je najavljeno lijepo vrijeme!
Ionako morate u šetnju s djecom, pa zašto ne po Jarunu?
A i upoznat ćete se međuspbno   :Wink:

----------


## pinocchio

jedva čekamo

----------


## Mirta30

ako noć bude mirna i prospavana Dolazimo i mi !!!!!!!! 
Ovako i onako cica mu je uvijek u ustima, pa zašto ne i na slici.

----------


## josie

1. pinocchio
2. Maja
3. Nika
4. Tina i Miha
5. Klo-klo i Leona
6. Roza i Lucija
7. VedranaV
8. Inesica i Petra
9. Korason i Fran
10. mommy_plesačica i Arpad Alem
11. emily
12.lu i marko
13.krumpiric i Marin
14. mamma san i Lovro (MM forsira... nadam se da ćemo stići)
15. Ifigenija i Juraj
16. Morwen i njezina mala Srećica
17. Aleksandra i Vanja
18. Anek i Vid
19. Fidji i Ema Helena
20. DudaGG i Lana
21. IveM i Filip
22. josipa i Vid
23. Lukica i Nikola
24. bucka i Nika (prijavljeno preko pm)
25. mamitzi i filip
26. Mirta30 
27. josie i jakov

truditi ćemo se svim silama...mi smo inače spavalice, zakazano vrijeme nam je cik zore   :Laughing:

----------


## tanja_b

1. pinocchio 
2. Maja 
3. Nika 
4. Tina i Miha 
5. Klo-klo i Leona 
6. Roza i Lucija 
7. VedranaV 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Korason i Fran 
10. mommy_plesačica i Arpad Alem 
11. emily 
12.lu i marko 
13.krumpiric i Marin 
14. mamma san i Lovro (MM forsira... nadam se da ćemo stići) 
15. Ifigenija i Juraj 
16. Morwen i njezina mala Srećica 
17. Aleksandra i Vanja 
18. Anek i Vid 
19. Fidji i Ema Helena 
20. DudaGG i Lana 
21. IveM i Filip 
22. josipa i Vid 
23. Lukica i Nikola 
24. bucka i Nika (prijavljeno preko pm) 
25. mamitzi i filip 
26. Mirta30 
27. josie i jakov 
28. tanja_b i Andrej (prijavljeno preko pm)

----------


## Mirta30

> 1. pinocchio 
> 2. Maja 
> 3. Nika 
> 4. Tina i Miha 
> 5. Klo-klo i Leona 
> 6. Roza i Lucija 
> 7. VedranaV 
> 8. Inesica i Petra 
> 9. Korason i Fran 
> ...

----------


## josie

sori mirtić, nisam znala kako ti se bebać zove, a nisam se htjela gurati ispred tebe.  :Love:

----------


## Inesica

ja se nadam da mi curka neće dobiti temperaturu. dođemo se poslikat i brzo odemo, a ako će imati temp onda niš  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## apricot

Orka isto ima temperaturu, ali ako bude ispod 37,5 - dolazimo.
Bolje da je na zraku nego u kući, a nećemo nikoga ljubiti u usta.

----------


## blebetalica

i mi bismo mozda dosle... ali necu na popis jer onda bum imala griznju savijesti ako ne dodjemo...
vidimo se!

----------


## Inesica

> Orka isto ima temperaturu, ali ako bude ispod 37,5 - dolazimo.
> Bolje da je na zraku nego u kući, a nećemo nikoga ljubiti u usta.


ma da, tako malu temp niti ne mjerim. doslovno joj je nemoguće izmjeriti. one temp koje su veće njih mogu izmjeriti, vjerojatno jer ju sve to svlada. ma najvjerojatnije ćemo doći

----------

A ja jos uvijek ne vidim Ajvicu na popisu...

----------


## tweety

ajvica i ja smo oprezne!
prijavile smo se zadnji put na bubnjanje a djetescad su odlucila spavati kao nikad do sad.
jel tako ajvi!!!! tako je!
skuzila sam da mozemo doci i mi koji ne dojimo pa cemo vjerajatno to i uciniti, ali radi   :Embarassed:   koji traje jos od nedolaska na bubnjanje necu se prijaviti. (sad ustvari nisam ni sigurna  da li se mi nedojaci i trebamo prijaviti)

----------


## Ancica

mislim da "trenutno nedojeci"   :Razz:  nece ici u strikomanovu sliku al ce biti dobro druzenje i past ce jos skupnih fotki.  kolko znam, svi su dobrodosli :D

----------


## tweety

> mislim da "trenutno nedojeci"   nece ici u strikomanovu sliku al ce biti dobro druzenje i past ce jos skupnih fotki.  kolko znam, svi su dobrodosli :D


ja cu nagovorit frana da glumi!  :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

andrejčeka su počele loviti neke vikend-nervoze i ne dolazi u obzir da preskočimo spavanje. žao mi je ko cucku.   :Sad:

----------


## ivarica

> skuzila sam da mozemo doci i mi koji ne dojimo pa cemo vjerajatno to i uciniti


kako si to skuzila?

----------


## Mirta30

> sori mirtić, nisam znala kako ti se bebać zove, a nisam se htjela gurati ispred tebe.


Ma sve 5  :Love:

----------


## anek

> andrejčeka su počele loviti neke vikend-nervoze i ne dolazi u obzir da preskočimo spavanje. žao mi je ko cucku.


da, ali na ovom snimanju bi mu mogla dati cicu i on bi spokojno spavao - i bio tako uslikan   8)

----------


## ivarica

> tweety prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> skuzila sam da mozemo doci i mi koji ne dojimo pa cemo vjerajatno to i uciniti
> 
> 
> kako si to skuzila?


Milenijska fotka Dojenje - oduvijek i zauvijek je za sve mame koje doje i njihovu djecu koja jos uvijek sisaju. U prvom renatinom postu je mislim to prilicno jasno receno. 
ostale ev. fotke mogu se samo zvat: milenijska fotografija sa svim mamama koje silom zele na nju. i ja cu biti na takvoj   :Grin:

----------


## DudaGG

> ostale ev. fotke mogu se samo zvat: milenijska fotografija sa svim mamama koje silom zele na nju. i ja cu biti na takvoj


  :Laughing:  
Ili klincima koji se zele slikati (npr. moja Ivona koja vise ne doji). Bas smo se neki dan zezali, "bivsa dojena beba" - to je vrlo rastezljiv pojam. Recimo Ivona je bivsa dojena beba. Takodjer, moj deda Mile od 83 godine je isto bivsa dojena beba   :Grin:   njegova mama ga je dojila tako dugo da se on svega sjeca i bio je u tandemu s mladjom bracom
Sad imamo parolu u obitelji: "Pradeda Mile - dojena beba"
 :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

mala karta jaruna

http://www.jarun.hr/virtualne_setnje.asp

----------


## ivarica

na dnevniku ste mogle vidjeti kratki prilog, a bit ce i sutra u panorami.
skupilo nas se bas prema ocekivanjima, sedamdesetak
ja na popisu imam 65 mama s djecom, ako se neka od vas nije zapisala, svakako nam se javite.

jedva cekamo vidjeti fotku, imamo neke amaterske, stavit cemo vam  :Smile:  a dotad - prosjecna dob djece koja doje na ovoj fotki je - pazi sad - *vise od 13 mjeseci*

----------

Bravo zene! :D

----------


## Mukica

a fotke (ne strikomanove, nego moje) tek toliko da vidite atmosferu, mozete vidjeti ovdje: http://public.fotki.com/RenataD/milenijska_jarun/

----------


## krumpiric

kad će kad će slikice???:nestrpljivko.

----------


## Mukica

e da
ak se neko prepozna na fotki nek mi da mejl pa cu mu poslat
davor???

----------


## krumpiric

šmrc ne vidimo se
ma imat ćemo mi cilu kolekciju na cedeju ali nemogu čekat...

----------


## ms. ivy

baš ste uživali! šteta da vrijeme nije bilo ljepše.

za prosjek od 13 mjeseci veeeliki  :D !

----------


## Inesica

mukice, ajd mi pliz šalji 7,8,9.
imaš mail ili ti ga šaljem na pp?

----------


## tweety

> ostale ev. fotke mogu se samo zvat: milenijska fotografija sa svim mamama koje silom zele na nju. i ja cu biti na takvoj


na tu sam i mislila.
ne brini ne bi se mi uguravali tamo di nam nije mjesto.


 :D  za prosjek

----------


## anek

bilo je supeeeer!!!! i baš je bio dobar odaziv! vid i ja smo se uspjeli u zadnji čas uvaliti u kadar  8)
jedino mi je na kraju bilo žao one jedne mame koja je zakasnila i propustila snimanje, tako se plakala...   :/

----------


## pinocchio

prosjek je stvarno iznadprosječan :D 
baš je bilo zabavno. prvo nas je prepremedena melita dočekala na ulazu, nismo se izgubile, ubrzo srele ivaricu i ivara s kojeg lada nije skidala pogleda (impresionirana kacigom i rolama). dok smo čekale snimanje vrijeme smo kratile okradajući posjetitelje i ragledavajući kran. stigle se javiti nekim mamama i tatama, a kad je snimanje počelo lada je jedva dočekala jer je taman bila ožednila. cure moje, rojilo se kao u košnici. suze su mi navrle na oči od lijepog prizora. 
možete nas vidjeti s leđa na mukičinoj fotki 10.

----------


## kloklo

Baš je bilo cooooooooooooool...a prosjek od 13 mjeseci me ooooodušeeeeeeeeeeeeeeevio  :D 

Jedva čekam slikice _:nestrpljivo tapkam u mjestu:_

----------


## tanja_b

I mi smo bili i baš je bilo dobro, osim što je Andrej pred kraj izgubio živce, nije više htio biti na rukama ni u kolicima. A ne hoda još, da bih ga mogla pustiti da šeta po travici. Za vrijeme samog snimanja fotke protestirao je na sav glas (ali na sreću nismo bili jedini "protestanti").
Imam jedno pitanjce: vidjela sam da je dosta ljudi bilo s fotićima (mi smo svoj ostavili doma :tres po zaboravnoj glavi :Smile: . Netko je, dolazeći, usnimio Andreja kako puže preko onog mostića (bio je jedini puzavac po onom asfaltu, uživao je u tome, i naravno, uspio zderati kapice na svojim prvim cipelicama koje ima točno 1 dan). Ako je to netko s foruma, može li mi poslati fotku? Jako bih je voljela vidjeti!
(a on je i skužio da ga se snima, pa se još onako namjestio)

----------


## Mirta30

> bilo je supeeeer!!!! i baš je bio dobar odaziv! vid i ja smo se uspjeli u zadnji čas uvaliti u kadar  8)
> jedino mi je na kraju bilo žao one jedne mame koja je zakasnila i propustila snimanje, tako se plakala...   :/


Ja bih opet. Prekrasno je vidjeti na jednom mjestu toliko malih klinaca i bebica. Mi smo vjerovatno bili najmanji ali i najustrajniji u cicanju. :D

----------


## kloklo

A to je bio Andrej, odvalili smo od smijeha na njegovo uporno puzanje simo - tamo   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

Mirta, vi ste bili oni u prvom redu?
Tamnokosa mama i mali štrumf na antialergijskoj dekici? (a stvarno mi je opis...  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## Lu

*tanja_b* jeste vi bili u zadnjem redu???   bas mi se cinilo da malca znam sa foruma???  

mirta30 vi ste isto bili u zadnjem??  bebica koja se trenutno pristekala na cicu??

----------


## Mirta30

> mirta30 vi ste isto bili u zadnjem??  bebica koja se trenutno pristekala na cicu??


Da, da to smo mi  :Wink:

----------


## tanja_b

> *tanja_b* jeste vi bili u zadnjem redu???   bas mi se cinilo da malca znam sa foruma???


Jesmo, jesmo, rvali smo se cijelo vrijeme... čak sam mislila poslati slikanje dovraga i otići na stranu i pustiti ga da divlja. 
Ali uspješno je preživio, čim se mogao baciti u naručje svojem dragom tatici   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lu

ja sam sa frendicom bila ispred vas....frendica je od vas posudila igracku a moj je mali stalno morao svirat mobitel da bi bio miran!
tako sam vam zavidila kako fino cikite. moj vec odavno nece nigdje gdje ima nekih drugih podrazaja, sve ga zanima. tako je brzo odrastao smrc,smrc!

tanja_b tvoj mi je sincic vec odavno zapeo za oko na forumu, ne sjecam se jel si ga imala uavataru ili sam ga vidila na "da se predstavimo" ali sam ga odmah prepoznala.  jako je sladak!

----------


## IveM

tanja_b puzavac ti je prekrasan. Vidjeli smo ga na mostiću!
I mi smo bili jedni od protestanata. Filipa je na trenutak smirilo podizanje krana, inače...
Baš je bilo prekrasno i jako me veseli prosjek od 13 mjeseci!!!

----------


## tanja_b

> ja sam sa frendicom bila ispred vas....frendica je od vas posudila igracku a moj je mali stalno morao svirat mobitel da bi bio miran!
> 
> 
> tanja_b tvoj mi je sincic vec odavno zapeo za oko na forumu, ne sjecam se jel si ga imala uavataru ili sam ga vidila na "da se predstavimo" ali sam ga odmah prepoznala.  jako je sladak!


Lu, igračku je posudila mama koja je sjedila do mene - mi smo bili ukoso od vas, i da, čula sam mobitel kako svira (i mi to primjenjujemo, ponekad   :Laughing:  ). Andrej je meni u krilu pak kljucao po tipkama tatinog mobitela, ali onda mu je pukao film i zavitlao ga je u travu (sreća da je trava mekana). Moj mobitel nije mu toliko interesantan (već smo počeli probirati po modelima).
Imali smo mi i avatar, nekad davno... onda sam probala promijeniti sličicu i izgubila ga zauvijek. Ali bar sam stavila slikice na "predstavljanje".

Još se nadam da će nas prepoznati osoba koja je sliknula Andrejčeka na mostiću... ako je to netko s foruma, u onoj gužvi teško mi je bilo pratiti tko, gdje, što, kome na ruke,...

----------


## Lu

znam,znam igracku smo posudili od mirte30.

a na zalost mi nismo slikali, mm je valjda jedini put  u zivotu zaboravio fotic doma!

----------


## krumpiric

mi smo bili pored klo-klo u drugom redu evo nas u večernjem (sooooorrry šta nismo bili pričljivi M je bio užasno nervozan ko šta si vidila,spavalo mu se a puuno glasnih bebinja..)
..hm,jer ga je zločesta maam budila za slikanje :srami se
kad će još bit na tv da snimim za uspomenu?

----------


## ivarica

danas na panorami ili hrvatska danas, nemam pojma, ali znam da je u 18:05

----------


## krumpiric

i mi imamo nekoliko slika pa ako se ko nađe...
na Marinoj stranici doli u sigu.
to su samo neke bit će još...

----------


## VedranaV

Lu, mi smo bili prvi desno do vas  :Smile: .

----------


## apricot

Cure, ima li među vama neka koja uspješnost svojega dojenja može zahvaliti našem SOS telefonu, savjetima na Forumu... Udruzi kao takvoj?

----------


## pinocchio

ja prva-sve sam letke prethodno pročitala, isprintala i nosila u rodilište pa ipak zaradila mastitis. zvala sos više puta. nekima stvarno nikada nije dosta  :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

apri, mislim da tu spadaju sve ili skoro sve dojilice na forumu.

jer i mi koje nismo imale većih poteškoća s dojenjem i nismo zvale sos, tko zna da li bi (i koliko dugo dojile) da nismo u trudnoći ovdje pročitale zašto je dojenje važno, kako uspješno dojiti, kakve nas nevolje mogu snaći i kako ih riješiti... da nismo pročitale svaki post na "problemima" da budemo spremne na sve što nas može snaći... da nismo stekle znanje i samopouzdanje koje je možda preveniralo neke probleme, i pomoglo uspješno prevladati neke druge... i tako dalje, i tako dalje... i zato:   :Love:

----------


## Inesica

> apri, mislim da tu spadaju sve ili skoro sve dojilice na forumu.
> 
> jer i mi koje nismo imale većih poteškoća s dojenjem i nismo zvale sos, tko zna da li bi (i koliko dugo dojile) da nismo u trudnoći ovdje pročitale zašto je dojenje važno, kako uspješno dojiti, kakve nas nevolje mogu snaći i kako ih riješiti... da nismo pročitale svaki post na "problemima" da budemo spremne na sve što nas može snaći... da nismo stekle znanje i samopouzdanje koje je možda preveniralo neke probleme, i pomoglo uspješno prevladati neke druge... i tako dalje, i tako dalje... i zato:


pottpisujem, mada ja sam i zvala sos  :Heart:

----------


## IveM

Mi naše 17-mjesečno (a nadam se i još mnogo duže) uspješno dojenje definitivno možemo zahvaliti iščitavanju svih tekstova s portala i svih topica na temu dojenja još prije poroda!!!
Nismo zvali sos, jer smo sami zahvaljujući svemu pročitanome znali "dijagnosticirati" probleme i uspješno ih riješiti. 
Zato drage Rode HVALA!

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Nikad nismo imali problema s dojenjem (puj, puj, puj, da ne ureknem), ponekad mislim da je to jedina stvar u životu koja mi je išla ko po špagi tako da nam SOS telefon nije trebao, ali tekstovi na Rodi i forum je zaslužan što nisam Vanju forsirala do 6 mj na nikakvu dodatnu tekćinu, bila je isključivo na sisi, a i ne znam da li bi se dojili toliko dugo da nije bilo Rode.

----------


## Mirta30

> znam,znam igracku smo posudili od mirte30.
> 
> a na zalost mi nismo slikali, mm je valjda jedini put  u zivotu zaboravio fotic doma!


Niste igračku posudili od nas, u ostalom Vidova jedina igračka je cica  :Laughing:  
Nismo ni mi slikali  :Mad:  , zaboravili smo fotić, kada sam to skužila došlo mi je da vrištim.

----------


## Lu

ja apsolutno potpisujem ms.ivy sto se dojenja tice. SOS tel nismo zvali (jednom zbog lijekova) ali dojenje *ni blizu* ne bi trajalo da nije bilo svih tekstova i informacija na RODI. 



sad sam gledala panoramu i bila taaako ponosna sta smo i mi bili dio toga.

mirta onda smo igracku uzeli od zene do vas...oboje klinaca su cikili ko ludi.

Vedrana jel iz zadra??

----------


## tanja_b

I ja se pridružujem onima koji su se informirali tekstovima na portalu i forumu, još u trudnoći, a i kasnije.
Zapravo, tko zna kako bi to dojenje izgledalo da nije "Rode"... vjerojatno nikako, prije ili poslije netko bi me ubio u pojam pričama o tome da nema dovoljno mlijeka.
U jednom kriznom razdoblju javila sam se na forum, i cure su mi dale podršku i savjete i uspješno smo nastavili dalje.
I još uvijek dojimo i uživamo!

----------


## korason

> Cure, ima li među vama neka koja uspješnost svojega dojenja može zahvaliti našem SOS telefonu, savjetima na Forumu... Udruzi kao takvoj?


i te kako   :Smile:  Za pocetak, da se kao trudnica nisam educirala o vaznosti dojenja na rodinom portalu, mozda ne bih bila uporna u nastojanju da  "procickamo"; ili bih popustila na nagovore dobronamjerne rodbine da Frana natacem cajem i sokovima i dojenje dalje ne bi bilo tako uspjesno i dugotrajno;ili ne bih znala za soor i odustala bih zbog bolnih bradavica... puno toga dugujemo forumu, rodinom portalu, a bome i SOS telefonu kojeg sam i prosli tjedan zvala, jer sam eto nakon 11,5 mjeseci dojenja skoro nagrabala s mastitisom   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bucka

ja sam vec neki dan napisala na forumu da sam do kraja zivota zahvalna rodama i curkama na forumu!!da nije bilo vas ja bi zavrsila sa svojim "dojiteljskim stazom" nakon SAMO 4 dana!!  :Crying or Very sad:   :/  dobila ragade,mastitis... i bila sam u komi,no tekstovi na forumu i sos telefon mi je puuuuuunooo pomogao i sad vec(tek) imam skoro 2mj dojiteljskog staza!! :D 
hvala cure jos jednom!!  :Kiss:

----------


## krumpiric

naravno!!!!
imala sam mastitis,upaljene bradavice,soor...da nije bilo foruma odustala bi
možda bi slušala glupave savjete okoline i starijih
nebi imala samopouzdanja
sigurno nam nebi išlo ovako dobro
i nadam se još duuugo

----------


## medac

Je li netko možda snimio reportažu iz Dnevnika? Ako da, moooooooolim da mi posudite da si presnimim. Moje se zlato tamo lijepo vidi (ona slatkica u zadnjem kadru) i htjela bih joj to spremiti za uspomenu, da može pokazivat unukama i objašnjavat kako dojenje jednom davno ljudi nisu smatrali vaznim... Osim nekih :pravimsevazansmajli

Krumpiric, :mah-mah smajli, to sam ja, Cekambebu!

A odgovor na Apricotino pitanje: Da nije bilo Rode, tesko da bi bilo cicanja kod nas. Moja beba je "carica" i trebalo nam je truda da krenemo s dojenjem. Zatim smo imali zastoj. Pa soor. Pa upalu Montgomeryeve zlijezde. Pa sad malo dobiva na tezini... Ma svasta nas je snaslo. Usprkos svemu, moja je Sara s 3 mjeseca, 3 tjedna i 4 dana i dalje iskljucivo dojena beba. Radimo sve da tako i ostane.

Pomogli su mi tekstovi na sajtu, forum, leci, sos telefon i Rodin tecaj dojenja :smajli koji grli rodu

Veeeliko hvala

----------


## kloklo

> I ja se pridružujem onima koji su se informirali tekstovima na portalu i forumu, još u trudnoći, a i kasnije.
> Zapravo, tko zna kako bi to dojenje izgledalo da nije "Rode"... vjerojatno nikako, prije ili poslije netko bi me ubio u pojam pričama o tome da nema dovoljno mlijeka.


Ovako je i kod mene, beskrajno sam zahvalna portalu i forumu što Leona i ja tako lijepo, dugo i sretno cikimo  :D

----------


## VedranaV

Lu, što jel iz Zadra?

----------

> Cure, ima li među vama neka koja uspješnost svojega dojenja može zahvaliti našem SOS telefonu, savjetima na Forumu... Udruzi kao takvoj?


Ima i jos jedna, samo je, nazalost, nema na slikama. 

I nikad mi nece biti tesko ponoviti da uspjesno dojim vec skoro 8 mjeseci iskljucivo zahvaljujuci savjetima koje sam dobila na ovom forumu, najvise od Anchie.   :Love:  I sva se rastopim kad se sjetim tih pocetaka, kad mi je bilo zaista jako, jako tesko i koliko mi je znacilo da tamo negdje postoji netko tko ce me saslusati, pohvaliti me na trudu i u svakom trenutku podrzati, a da me nikada nije vidio, ne zna apsolutno nista o meni i trosi svoje slobodno vrijeme i dobru volju kako bi mi pomogao. Ma moram jos jednog -   :Kiss:  !

----------


## Maja

cure, hvala vam   :Heart:  totalno sam bila zaboravila da ovo sto radimo ima smisao.   :Heart:

----------


## apricot

> cure, hvala vam   totalno sam bila zaboravila da ovo sto radimo ima smisao.


  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## pinocchio

Majo, i te kakvog smisla ima. Ako to koji put i zaboraviš pitaj nas kaj mislimo o tome  :Kiss:

----------


## mamma san

Evo i mene...nisam imala problema sa dojenjem, ali sam imala dilema i trilema, no SAMO zahvaljujući rodama sve sam (smo) razriješili i uspješno dojimo sad već 19 mjeseci.....  :Love:

----------


## Lu

> Lu, što jel iz Zadra?


jesi ti mama onog plavog deckica sto je u zadru isla u gimnaziju?

----------


## Angel

svaki kontakt s rodama (sos telefon, portal, forum) bio nam je poticaj i podrška svih ovih 27 mjeseci.
stvarno sam  :D što sam vas otkrila i neizmjerno zahvalna.
idemo dalje...

----------


## VedranaV

> VedranaV prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Lu, što jel iz Zadra?
> 
> 
> jesi ti mama onog plavog deckica sto je u zadru isla u gimnaziju?


Nisam.

----------


## anchie76

> I nikad mi nece biti tesko ponoviti da uspjesno dojim vec skoro 8 mjeseci iskljucivo zahvaljujuci savjetima koje sam dobila na ovom forumu, najvise od Anchie.   I sva se rastopim kad se sjetim tih pocetaka, kad mi je bilo zaista jako, jako tesko i koliko mi je znacilo da tamo negdje postoji netko tko ce me saslusati, pohvaliti me na trudu i u svakom trenutku podrzati, a da me nikada nije vidio, ne zna apsolutno nista o meni i trosi svoje slobodno vrijeme i dobru volju kako bi mi pomogao. Ma moram jos jednog -   !


A svaki put se rascmoljim kad se sjetim tvoje price   :Heart:

----------


## wewa

> cure, hvala vam   totalno sam bila zaboravila da ovo sto radimo ima smisao.


Majo, meni se cini da i inace niste svjesno koliki uticaj imate u regionu, ne samo u RH.
Ne mogu ti opisati koliko zena koje poznajem direktno/indirektno crpi podrsku, informacije, sigurnost u sebe i svoj stil roditeljstva zahvajujuci Rodi i rodinom portalu.
Evo, ja nisam mama (jos), ali zahvaljujuci Rodi planiram iskljucivo dojiti do 7. mjeseca, koristiti platnene pelene (pocela s platnenim uloscima) i stosta pokusati promijeniti u svojoj okolini. Ako nista, mogu svima koje znam, a treba ima savjet, poslati mailom link na vasu stranicu  :Wink: 

naravno, smatram da je bespotrebno i pominjati koliko znacite nama curama s Potpomognute  :Heart:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Ovako... Na snimanje smo milenijski ZAKASNILI - išli smo AA i ja tramvajem i u 10h smo bili tek na Srednjacima, na otoku bi bili najranije u 10:30h. Ne želim razmišljati o tome, užasno mi je krivo. 
A SOS telefon me spasio - ja sam imala volju za dojenjem, ali sa svim onim problemima i svakodnevnim (doslovno) bolovima tokom 2 mjeseca, trebao mi je netko da me sasluša i podrži. I zato - emily   :Love:   I naravno, anchie, ali ne smijem još jednog smajlića :hvala:

----------


## MalaSirena

> Cure, ima li među vama neka koja uspješnost svojega dojenja može zahvaliti našem SOS telefonu, savjetima na Forumu... Udruzi kao takvoj?




Ta sam i zahvalna sam vam do neba što postojite!!!!!!!   :Heart:

----------


## josipa

> Lu prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  VedranaV prvotno napisa
> ...


Ali ja jesam, Lu mislim da smo mi razgovarale prije slikanja (TM je vodao Marka) a i nasi decki su malo porazgovarali i pohvalili se jedan drugom novim cipelama :raznjez:, Marko je stvarno presladak.
VedranaV  po opisima cini mi se da smo ja i Vid sjedili pored tebe i tvog velikog Vida  :Wink: .

Inace bilo nam je jako lijepo druziti se s toliko beba, V. je bio jako uzbudjen pa nije htio papati ciku u guzvi, sto mi je malo zao ali ipak smo na slici.

Dojenje od skoro 12 mj. mozemo zahvaliti naravno forumu i tekstovima s portala na kojima sam nasla sve potrebne informacije i rjesenje svih problemcica koje smo imali, SOS nisam zvala. Pa hvala jos jednom na trudu udruzi i iskusnim mamama.


I mukica hvala za slike.

----------


## Lu

*josipa*, jesu da...a danas sam marku uocila jos dva zuba tako da vas uskoro lovimo u tome!

VedranaV sam skuzila jer sam vidila da je tvoj kikac stariji pa tako sad znam i vas!

tesko mi je povezat sva lica sa nickovima. izmjesa mi se sve.

----------


## aries24

Ja dojim samo zahvaljujući vama!  :Heart:   Prije poroda sam bila uvjerena kako ću isključivo dojiti, ali kad smo počeli nastali su problemi - ragade, zastoji, mastitisi, "pametovanja" okoline, moja mama prva koja me savjetovala da se prestanem mučiti. Dva i pol mjeseca smo bili na šeširićima, jedno vrijeme je i to bilo prebolno pa sam se izdajala i činilo mi se kako zaista nemam dovoljno mlijeka pa sam popustila pritiscima i 1 do 2 puta dnevno mu davala adaptirano (kad za 1 obrok ne bih mogla izdojiti dovoljno). U to vrijeme, kad mi je bilo najpotrebnije, nisam imala pristup internetu jer smo telefonski priključak čekali nevjerojatna 3 mj!!!   :Mad:  Kad sam se konačno prištekala, nisam se skidala, isčitala sam cijeli podforum o dojenju i odlučila baciti adaptirano, a N prištekati na cicu i neka izvoli izregulirati ponudu, a sve ostale sam lagano otkantala. Redovito sam se čula sa curama na telefonu i uz njihovu pomoć smo se skidali sa šeširića (njemu je bilo svejedno sa ili bez, ali mene je boljelo). Kad smo i to uspjeli, sve se činilo savršeno i jednostavno, nisam mogla vjerovati kako sam mogla imati takvih problema kad je to tako jednostavno!
A onda je opet počelo,zastoji, kvrge, bolovi u dojci nakon podoja, strašno bolne bradavice za vrijeme i poslije podoja, a nagutao se i moje krvi i prema iskustvima drugih mama na forumu zaključila sam da su gljivice. Nakon 3 i pol mj. dojenja ja sam vrištala od bolova, susjedi su valjda mislili da me MM tuče!  :Laughing:  
Otišla sam ginekologinji, a ona meni da neka prestanem dojiti ako me tako jako boli. :shock:   Pitala sam bi li Diflucan pomogao (opet sa Foruma, jednoj mami je to njena gin propisala), a ona da mi to ne bi dala, da to može štetiti bebi i nakon mog nagovaranja i preuzimanja sve odgovornosti dala mi je 1 tableticu i nakon toga sve 5 (kuc, kuc, da ne ureknem!) To je bilo prije 10-ak dana i nadam se da je vrijeme muke i problema za nama i da nas čekaju mjeseci čiste uživancije na siki. A ako tako i ne bude, znam gdje ću naći pravi savjet i podršku.
Hvala vam svima   :Saint:  što niste bile lijene(kao ja) pisati o svojim iskustvima i obećavam da ću se i ja malo češće javljati, a ne samo voajirati!

----------


## renata

cure, i od mene hvala  :Smile:  kako sam se rastopila, predivno je cuti da ovako pomazemo  :Heart:  

kako vas je slatko bilo vidjeti onako u redovima na stolicama s bebacima, bas se osjecalo neko zajednistvo, povezanost, zadovoljstvo, ponos  :Smile:

----------


## Romina

ja isto tako dojim zahvaljujući rodama i ostalim curama sa foruma.Ovaj forum mi je dao priliku da se educiram po pitanju svega a posebno dojenja i zato sam mu beskrajno zahvalna.Čak i u rodilištu kad sam bila najosjetljivija imala sam petlje odbrusiti primalji da mi ostavi bebicu jel je bitno da što prije počne cikit i eto Maureno ciki ko veliki i više nego super napreduje.Napisala sam to kad sam bila na radionici i napisati ću opet-HVALA VAM ŠTO POSTOJITE-

----------


## lidija_33

zvala sam SOS telefon, puno hvala Mariji , čitala sam tekstove o dojenju i puno, puno su ste mi pomogle, puno hvala. iako je ovo sada moje treće uspješno dojenje, prvi put sam sada jaaako ponosna i sretna zbog dojenja i prvi put sam cisto dojila do 6 mj, bez dude i bocice. iako se s mnogim stavovima Udruge ne slazem, sto se tice dojenja, svi imate +5 i puno vam hvala jos jednom

----------


## VedranaV

Lu, josipa,   :Smile:  . Fora je skužiti se, barem ovako naknadno.

----------


## Mirta30

cure su već sve rekle, ali ja ću još jednom ponoviti da nije vas vjerovatno bih nasjela na neku od priča, za sve što znam o dojenju zahvalna sam vama i curama sa foruma. Svima hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## djuma

a ja vam se mogu zahvaliti sto jos uvek dojim svoje dete. nema jos ni godinu dana, odavno nam vec pricaju da prestanemo. a ja necu pa necu. nece ni on. a prestali bi sigurno da ne citam textove s portala. i zato vam jos jednom veliko hvala.  :Heart:

----------


## lara26

a ja vjerojatno ne bih imala snage u rodilistu trazit da je ne hrane adaptiranim, nego da mi je donose i po noci, i da je ne nadopunjuju. i ne bih imala snage bit bez bocice i dude evo vec skoro 4 mjeseca. i ne znam kako je bez vas jer nisam ni probala. moje je ime svaki dan u popisu pristekanih na dnu stranice.
stvarno hvala!

----------


## anchie76

Cure prekrasno vas je citati... Ja sam se sva raznjezila   :Heart:

----------


## mina

> Cure, ima li među vama neka koja uspješnost svojega dojenja može zahvaliti našem SOS telefonu, savjetima na Forumu... Udruzi kao takvoj?


I mi se prijavljujemo na popis zahvalnih na informacijama, savjetima i što uopće postojite  :Love:  

I jako nam je krivo što smo bili daleko od Zagreba pa nismo na fotki

----------


## Točkica

> Cure, ima li među vama neka koja uspješnost svojega dojenja može zahvaliti našem SOS telefonu, savjetima na Forumu... Udruzi kao takvoj?
> 			
> 		
> 
> I mi se prijavljujemo na popis zahvalnih na informacijama, savjetima i što uopće postojite  
> 
> I jako nam je krivo što smo bili daleko od Zagreba pa nismo na fotki


Ne ostaje mi drugo nego potpisati sve ovo!
I sam jedna zahvalna mama koja doji evo već 7,5 mjeseci i koja je puno naučila zahvaljujući ovom forumu!   :Love:  
Ne usudim se ni pomišljati što bi bilo da nije savjeta i informacija koje sam dobila ovdje. 
Hvala, hvala, hvala!!!!

----------


## Gaga

o, ja sam rodinom portalu i forumu zahvalna za mnoga dobra u mom skromnom roditeljskom stažu. što se samog dojenja tiče, ja sam i ranije bila zagovornik dojenja, samo nisam imala pojma koliko još toga ne znam o dojenju, a zahvaljujući vama, saznala, shvatila, prihvatila.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

A što je sa slikama? Da li će se negdje moći vidjeti, naručiti, kupiti?

----------


## mamma Juanita

Muki, mozes mi poslat 7, 8, 9, 16, 20, 23  :Kiss:

----------


## macek

i od nas veliko HVALA, ne samo za informacije o dojenju nego i o mnogim drugim vaznim stvarima, hvala sto postojite..   :Love:

----------


## bucka

> A što je sa slikama? Da li će se negdje moći vidjeti, naručiti, kupiti?


i jaaaa bii sliiiikiiiceee sa jaruna!!!/strasno sam nestrpljiva i znatizeljna)!!  :Razz:

----------


## ivarica

trebamo se naci i dogovoriti s autorom kad dode u zg (ovih dana)

----------


## enga

Ja sam na vlastitoj koži iskusila što zanači manjak informacija. Moj stariji sin je dojio do 8 mjeseci jer više nije htio, ma vraga nije htio nego sam mu ja davala čaja, adaptirano u kašicama, pa malo i navečer prije spavanja. Prema svajetima  u rodilištu hranila sam ga svaka tri sata i čudila se zašto plače u međuvremenu. Znala sam da je dojenje najbolje, ali ne  da  može biti samo dojenje. Instinkt mi je cijelo vrijeme govorio drugo, ali  slušaš doktore i stručne savjete. Znala sam da sa drugim neću biti tako kruta i , hvala Bogu, naišla na Rode i forum na kojem sve sami moji istomišljenici jupiiii!!!. Zato  s Jakobom uživam i sada ima 6,5 mjeseci, često doji, sve više uživa u tome i sigurno neće skoro prestati. ( a koliko su me i sada uvjeravali , daj mu vode, čaja jadno djete je žedno, a ja se samouvjereno smješkam i velim , pogledajte ga , ma kaj mu nekaj fali?) :D

----------


## medac

Drage Rode,

Hocemo li uskoro dobiti milenijske fotke mailom? Ili ih mozda moci kupiti? Ubi me cekanje  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ivarica

medac, sori  :Sad: 
nismo se uspjele naci sa strikomanom kako je bilo planirano.
javit cemo vas se svima (mailom) sljedeci tjedan

----------


## bucka

super!jedva cekamo!! :D

----------


## Jasna

Priključujem se hrpi cura koje svoje dojenje uvelike mogu zahvaliti rodama! Ja bih najvjerojatnije bila probala par dana, zaključila da ne ide i odustala.. zbog, odnosno zahvaljujući rodama i znanju dobivenom na ovim stranicama isto sam odbijala bočicu u rodilištu, bila turbo uporna.. Da nije roda, nema šase da bi moje djete prije skunulo pelene nego prestalo dojiti, prije ljubilo cure u parkiću ... (mogli bi osnovati topic s ovakvom temom!!!!)

----------


## medac

Evo mene opet... Ima kakvih novosti o fotki? Mail nisam dobila...

----------


## Frida

Ja se pridružujem curama koje hvale RODE... Iskustvo s dojenjem sam podjelila sa vama na jednom drugom topicu, a moram pohvaliti i MM koji je također super informiran o dojenju, neki dan mi kupuje grudnjak, prodavačica mu nudi model sa žicom, a on kaže "znate, nebi mi žicu, može izazvati zastoj mlijeka", a prodavačica  :shock:. Ja sam se u kabini samo slatko nasmijala...
 :Love:   svima

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Slike?

----------


## daddycool

da i mi smo se nedavno opet sjetili da nismo nikad slike dobili

----------


## Mirta30

pa da, skroz sam zaboravila.
kako do slika?

----------


## thora

I mi se pridružujemo NAJVEĆIM HVALA SVIM CURAMA,ne samo na sos telefonu,nego i na forumu.I ja bih odustala od dojenja nakon tjedan dana,a ovako uživam svim srcem i dušom skoro punih 6 mjeseci,i nadam se da ću još dugo,dugo.Naime,nisam mislila da ću imati djecu,a sada jedva čekam kad ću još kojeg sisavca donjeti na svijet,joj da mogu,uopće nebi prestala dojiti,koliko mi je lijepo.Pita mene mama kaj delam,ja joj kažem da čekam Kiana da se probudi,a ona će na to da kaj ga čekam!?Pa ja se veselim tom coktanju,stenjanju,natezanju,tom apsolutnom uživanju u mojem naručju,na siki.  :Saint: 
E,da,u subotu sam prvi put sa bebom i tatom bila u zgb. na kavici,i dala sam cici na špici.SREĆE PREVELIKE,A PONOSA!!!!Nimalo mi nije bilo neugodno, niti bilo šta drugo,osim ponosa i zadovoljstva.JA DOJIM.Cure još jednom VAM HVALA,na sveusrdnoj pomoći,apsolutnoj podršci koju pružate svima,bez zadrške  :Love:  

Kian,21.10.2005.

----------


## ivarica

> pa da, skroz sam zaboravila.
> kako do slika?


sori   :Embarassed:  
trebam se cuti s fotografom, nismo do kraja dogovorili ovo.
on fotografije mislim prodaje po nekoj simbolicnoj cijeni, javit cu vam ovih dana

----------


## Amalthea

Fotografije?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Mirta30 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa da, skroz sam zaboravila.
> kako do slika?
> 
> 
> sori   
> trebam se cuti s fotografom, nismo do kraja dogovorili ovo.
> on fotografije mislim prodaje po nekoj simbolicnoj cijeni, javit cu vam *ovih dana*


hop

----------


## ivarica

http://www.strikoman.com/iframe/kontakt.asp

javite mu se mailom, sjecam se da je bila rijec o tome da ce vam te fotke prodavati, ali se cijene vise ne sjecam, ovisi valjda o velicini, opremi slike i tako

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

http://www.strikoman-film.hr/galerij...a=show&ID=1240

evo bar da se jedna vidi.
Nadam se da da ovo nije zabranjeno.

----------


## Amalthea

jupi! koliko mama poznajem!  :D

----------


## Fidji

Baš me razveselila ova fotka, podjetila me na zadnje dane našeg dojenja i jedan sretan period u životu.

(Moja trogodišnja Ema u prvom planu, a Ana tek mala mrvica u mom trbuhu.)

----------


## daddycool

ajde konačno i da tu sliku vidimo  :D

----------


## cekana

:D

----------


## anjica

:D

----------


## Mirta30

kako je vid bio još mali cca 1.5 mj

----------


## josie

aaaaa, ne vjerujem, koja duga plava kosa, đizus :shock: 
mirta, a koja si ti, ja nikoga ne mogu skužiti osim emilly?

----------


## Mirta30

> mirta, a koja si ti, ja nikoga ne mogu skužiti osim emilly?


ljeva strana
prva u zadnjem redu 
(ne vidi mi se faca)

----------


## tanja_b

> kako je vid bio još mali cca 1.5 mj


Aha, sjećam se (ja sam sjedila do tebe   :Smile:   )

----------


## daddycool

neće mi se više otvoriti ?!?

bucka je ako se dobro sjećam u predzadnjem redu treća s desne strane

----------


## Mirta30

pa radi, 
vidi se i bucka

Tanja tada sam te prvi put vidjela

----------


## taniaz

slatka vam ova slicica  :D 
ima li ih jos da vidimo mi koji nismo bili i koji smo malo dalje  :?

----------

